# FSUT--Another Resource for SketchUp Help



## SketchUp Guru (11 May 2007)

Just thought I'd post the following link. Maybe some of you will find some new, useful information there.
Design. Click. Build.

The editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine ask Bob Babcock, Tim Killen and myself to put together a blog for their website as a how-to for SketchUp using woodworkers. I hope you'll find it interesting.

[/url]


----------



## les chicken (11 May 2007)

Yet another masterpiece of information made to look easy.

Keep up the good work.

Many thanks

Les


----------



## wizer (11 May 2007)

well done Dave, thanks mate


----------



## Chris Knight (11 May 2007)

Terrific stuff Dave!


----------



## John McM (11 May 2007)

You the man Dave


----------



## tim (11 May 2007)

Dave - thats great. 

Thanks

Tim


----------

